# Any experience with Plywood emanating toxic gas?



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

You may find that your locking miter router or shaper bits get dull disappointingly quick from abrasives in the wood and glue. Though the glue is waterproof any endgrain of the strands will wick water and swell. Paper face eh? Seems like a lot of work to go to in order to utilize a second rate material. I would choose pine. Make something too fancy and it demands constant attention or it looks shabby quick. These are not observation hives are they?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Exterior ply uses a different glue than the interior materials (OSB, MDF, ply, composite trim). Interior uses Urea Formaldehyde (UF) which gases quickly from cut edges. Exterior uses Phenol Formaldehyde (PF) which is basically inert.

Go ahead and use the MDO. My caveat would be your yield of deep boxes per sheet = 4 with 2 pcs of top cover scrap. At $64/sheet you could buy select grade pre-cuts for the same price.

MDO is standard for signs, and a sign shop might gift you some 9 5/8" scrap, and the free material would change the money calculus.

The formaldehyde in sheet goods is dwarfed in terms of real-world human exposure by the bowl or red apples you keep on the kitchen table. The new carpet smell or the new car smell might exceed those dangerous apples in concentration, but exterior ply, no way.


----------

